# tallar pe'l dret



## ozon

Em penso que no sera necessari que dongui cap contexte perque es una frase feta, no?
Aixis i tot...
*Era el proprietary de la tarra per la que passava, la ronda de preguntas va comencar, pero al veure que com mes preguntava menys ho entenia va decidir tallar per el dret i m'informa' del que realment li preocupaba* .
El que boldria saver es si esta' van dit en catala'.
Se' que en castella seria algo aixi com cortar por lo sano.


----------



## Dixie!

Em sona més "tirar pel dret".


----------



## babeuf

ozon: 





> El que boldria saver es si esta' van dit en catala'.



Hauries d'haver dit: El que voldria saber és si això es diu en català.


----------



## babeuf

babeuf said:


> ozon:
> 
> Hauries d'haver dit: El que voldria saber és si això es diu en català.



Ai! Em sap greu, home! Tant de bo que no ho hagués escrit jo. No m'he adonat que eres català/ana. Pots escriure la frase tal com vulguis, és clar.


----------



## ozon

doncs, no hi ha cap mes sugestio per una expresio' senblant a cortar por lo sano en catala?

babeuf, no pateixis, m'ha divertit.
Tambe auria d'escriure millor esclar.


----------



## DeBarcelona

cortar por lo sano-->tallar d'arrel


----------



## Mei

Dixie! said:


> Em sona més "tirar pel dret".



Sí, a mi també. 

Salut.

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
No us sembla que per aquesta frase, potser quedaria millor dir: *anar (directe) al gra?*

X:


----------



## su123

ozon said:


> doncs, no hi ha cap mes sugestio per una expresio' senblant a cortar por lo sano en catala?


 

Bones!!

Segons el teu exemple al primer missatge, crec que la més correcta és la de Xerinola, anar al gra, s'utilitza molt.
També es pot fer servir tirar pel dret, tal com diu Dixie.
Pel que dius de cortar por lo sano, no és el mateix i no es correspòn amb el teu context. Cortar por lo sano seria tallar en sec, crec, és a dir, deixar de fer alguna cosa de sobte.
​


----------

